# Anyone have experience with Duramax panels for a fire rated wall?



## Jay (Oct 26, 2020)

Wondering if anyone is familiar with this product (1/2" PVC panel) as a substitution for sheetrock in a 1 hour rated wall assembly.  Product states it is Class A fire rated and has been tested to comply with ASTM E84-15b which, quite frankly, I am not familiar with that test other than just looking it up now.  Not being familiar with FSI and smoke ratings I will be looking into it but hoping a code guru could shed some light.   No UL rating as part of a wall assembly. Project is commercial kitchen and clients are looking to save money by using this instead of sheetrock. Thanks in advance.






						Vinyl Panel | Stop Installing FRP | Commercial Wall Panel
					

Duramax PVC panels are the leading manufacturers of vinyl panels in the USA. Stop installing FRP and opt for PVC wall panels for restaurant wall panels .



					www.duramaxpvcpanels.com


----------



## cda (Oct 26, 2020)

a substitution for sheetrock in a 1 hour rated wall assembly

Before going to far, you would have to find a tested assembly, using the stuff!!!!!  TO pass my review.


----------



## RLGA (Oct 26, 2020)

It can be used as a wall finish for a fire-rated wall since it has a Class A finish rating, but it doesn't indicate it has been tested as part of any fire-rated assembly. So, in my opinion, no, it could not be used in lieu of gypsum board for a fire-rated assembly.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 27, 2020)

RLGA gets it, this is a decorative material, not a fire barrier.


----------



## Jay (Oct 27, 2020)

Absolutely.   Appreciate the info.  Smoke development of 400 (I am still learning what these figures mean) seems like a LOT of smoke.  I advised owner he can use it as a finish material OVER the fire rated rock.   I also asked him if he had seen the movie Towering Inferno, which he did!  Thanks gents.


----------

